# اعطال الكير الكهربائي الاسباب والصيانة



## طارق حسن محمد (10 مارس 2011)

:1:
( اعطال الكير الكهربائي الاسباب والصيانة )
​kia sephia SOHC 16 V
ملاحظة :_سوف يتم تناول فقط الاعطال الكهربائية للكير لكل انواع السيارات عن طريق شرح مجزء
لاحظ عزيزي القارئ الكريم هذة السيارة هي نوع كيا سيفيا ذات عمود كامات منفرد في غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات متكون من 16عشر صمام في غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات مع العلم ان السيارة هي موديل93 الناقل الاوتوماتيكي الذي ياتي في هذا النوع هوناقل اوتوماتيكي كهربائي (كيركهربائي) الاعطال المسجلة ضمن نطاق جهاز تشخيص الاعطال هي كودات   اعطال  كثيرة سوف اتناولها بالتفصيل مع العلم ان سوف اتناول فقط الاعطال الكهربائية في كل انواع نواقل الحركة بكافة انواعها لاحظ عزيزي القارئ :
06 vehicle speed sensor
هذا كود العطل هو عطل حساس سرعة السيارة اي مايسمى بحساس الكيلومتر لونلاحظ فحص اشارة هذا الحساس عن طريق جهاز راسم الاشارة او بواسطة جهاز التشخيص نلا حظ ان اشارة هذا الحساس عبارة عن موجة مربعة sine wave square ان علامات عطل هذا الحساس هو اختفاء السرعات العالية في   الكير  over drive speed مع ظهور حالة جهد شد وعزم كبير للمحرك عند حدوث عطل هذا الحساس هذا الحساس يعطي اشارات عند سرعة 90كيلومتر فما فوق المسببات:-
1-ضعف وردائة توصيل في فيشة توصيل هذا الحساس نتيجة التاكسد والرطوبة او عدم تثبيتها بصورة جيدة اووجود تلف في نقاط التوصيل الموجودة فيها المعالجة:-استبدال الفيشة حسب تشخيص الشخص المتخصص بهذا المجال +فحص الخطوط المرتبطة فيها مع ابدال الخط التالف ان وجد
2-فحص الخطوط المرتبطة بهذا الحساس الفحص يكون من خطوط هذا الحساس الى الوحدة الالكترونية المسؤولة عن ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي TCMاي مايسمى بعقل الكير
ملاحظة مهمة:-اذا لم توجد هذة المسببات في الخطوتين اعلاة قم بابدال هذا الحساس مع ملاحظة هامة جدا فحص الفاصم او الفيوز المجهز للجهد لهذا الحساس .
55 pulse generator
لاحظ عزيزي القارئ هذا كود العطل وتأمل بة جيدا ماذا يعني يوجد كود عطل اخر يعرفة الاخوة المتخصصين بهذا المجال هو input&output speed sensor هذا التعبير هو مشابه لكود العطل اعلاة عبارة عن حساسات السرعة الداخلة والخارجة او مولد الاشارة ان اشارة هذا الحساس في جهاز راسم الاشارة هي عبارة موجة مربعة الشكل توجد لهذا الحساس قيم مقاومة قياسية وفق درجات حرارة معينة عند درجة 24C تقاس المقاومة من 200-400اوم 
بسمة تعالى
اكمل باقي الموضوع نلاحظ هذين الحساسين موقعهما حسب تصميم نواقل الحركة موجه على التروس وتفصل بينهما مسافة خلوص تقاس با
بالمليمترات نلا حظ هذين الحساسين هم عبارة عن حساسات مغناطيسية حالها كحال بقية الحساسات الاخرى تحتوي بداخلها على قلب 
مغناطيسي وملف يحيط بة وخطين مرتبطان بة هذين الخطين هما خطوط الاشارات الداخلة والخارجة من الحساس لنأتي قليلا لمعرفة هذة الاشارة 
الاشارة المتولدة من هذا الحساس هية اشارة جهد كهربائي وتيار لان الحساس هو حساس مغناطيسي يحول الموجة المغناطيسية الموجودة بينة وبين 
الموجودة بينة وبين الترس مع مسافة الخلوص بينهما الى اشارة كهربائية ذات جهد وقيمة تيار تذهب الى الوحدة الالكتروتية المسؤولة عن ناقل الحرك
ناقل الحركة وهي عقل الكير transmission control unitذكرت سابقا لمعرفة هذة الاشارات اما عن طريق جهاز راسم الاشارة لمعرفة شكل الاشارة 
شكل الاشارة او عن طريق جهاز الفحص اذا كان يتمتع بهذة الميزة هذين الحساسين معرضان لجملة من الاعطال اهم عطل هو تاثيرها بارتفارع درجات 
بارتفارع درجات الحرارة وعدم اتظام عملها بصورة جيدة وانخفاض قيمة المقاومة فيها لانها تحتوي على ملف نحاسي او وجود short circuit
circuit في الخطوط المرتبطة بها او تلف في فيشة التوصيل المرتبطة بها . 
بسمة تعالى 

هناك تداخل اخر لتسمية اخرى لهذين الحساسن هي تسمية اخرى turbine revolution sensor عزيزي القارى العزيز لاحظ الاختلافات في هذة 
الجمل خصوصا في التعابير لالكنها تصب في نفس المعنى لهذين الحساسين اعلاة اود ان اشير الى نقطة هامة ان حساس الدخول الذي يطلق
الذي يطلق علية inputspeed sensorيستلم اشارة دورات المحرك مباشرة اي بدون نسب تخفيضgear ratioويكون في مقدمة ناقل الحركة 
الاوتوماتيكي بالقرب من محول العزم turbineهذة الاشارات المتولدة من هذا الحساس ترسل الى الوحدة الالكترونية المسؤولة عن ناقل الحركة
الحركة الاوتوماتيكي وبعد تقوم بحسابها وفق متطلبات الحالة التي عليها المركبة بتنسيق مشترك مع الوحدة الالكترونية المسؤولة عن 
المحرك ecuاما الحساس الثاني هو حساس output speed sensor هذة الحساس يستلم اشارات السرعة بنسب مخفضة نتيجة تعشيق التروس اقد
اقصد هنا بالسرع السرع الخارجة من ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي الذاهبة الى محور الاطارات ايضا هذة الاشارات ترسل الى وحدة tcmالمسؤولة عن ناقل 
المسؤولة عن ناقل الحركة الاوتوماتيكي هنا اخواني الاعزاء يجب ان الفت انتباهكم الى نقطة هامة في بعض برامج السيارات هناك تسميات
تسميات اخرى مثل pulse generator Aاو pulse generator Bدعني اوضح لك مامعنى هذين التعبيرين
حرف Aيقصد به عن حساس السرعة الداخلة
حرفBيقصد بة عن حساس السرعة الخارجة
لايوجد هناك اي اختلاف في مبدأ العمل لكن هناك اختلاف فقط في التعابير احببت ان الفت انتباهكم اخواني الاعزاء

ومااوتيتم من العلم الاقليلا

منقول للفائدة


----------



## anass0300 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكر اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طلال منصور (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

اشكر مروركم


----------

